# Blood Angels Battleforce!



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Isn't it awesome

exactualy what you guys thought it would contain


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

More money for less models.... Fail

SGMAlice


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> More money for less models.... Fail
> 
> SGMAlice


:goodpost: My thoughts exactly. Why do I need to pay $10 more for 5 fewer models. Only GW financial thought processes could come up with that.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

There's not a lot there really, DC, assault squad, tac and a Rhino, not impressed.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Exactly as everyone else above. I don't even play BA, but you get so much more in the other box sets. Disapointing to be honest.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I actualy thought it would of had sanquinary guard instead of assault marines, since battleforces are just box sets of new models


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree it isn't much of a bargain you only save 10 pounds.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

For £51.25 you get


> This boxed set contains 15 Chaos Space Marines (includes 1 Chaos Space Marine Champion, 1 Chaos Space Marine Icon Bearer, 1 Chaos Space Marine with heavy bolter and 1 Chaos Space Marine with plasma gun), 5 Possessed Chaos Space Marines (includes 1 Possessed Chaos Space Marine Champion), 8 Khorne Berserkers (includes 1 Skull Champion) and 1 Chaos Space Marine Rhino.


Or for £60 you get


> This kit contains 21 multi-part plastic miniatures and 20 25mm Closed Round Bases.


I think BA players may be justified in claiming they got shafted!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> For £51.25 you get
> 
> 
> Or for £60 you get
> ...


Shafted?

No! We got: 'Super long Pole Arm Steam Shooting Dildo Shafted'

A'la Save Our Green Earth. (That is one smegged off dude and screwed up film) Google it if your interested in seeing it.

Menthol Rub anyone? 

SGMAlice


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The only thing I can think of (Other than sheer stupidity) is they will push the vanilla box set instead, You can get the BA box for £60 or you could buy the 'nilla one for £50 and for an extra £20 you can get a box of SG or DC to round it out. 
The pricing on this is a real kick in the teeth though. 
The real worry is what does this mean for the pricing of the other box sets, are they going to go up to accommodate the price of the BA box?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

TBF the Death Company box does come with a shiteload of extra bits. Still the vanilla marines box is better.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, GW is pants on head retarded. Anyone surprised?


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Well for one no I am not surprised that the GW finances team is a bunch or friggin retards and yes I am a little disappointed with what you get from the box for 165 AU !!!!! WTF !!!!! They should have added some sanguinary guard even though they are basically an over point prised honor guard. Common the space marine battle force has 15 tactical marines (10 marines for blood angels) 1 rhino (The same for BA) 5 scouts (Death company for the BA) 5 assault marines (same for BA) Why is the GW sales team so content on ripping us off? AND the space marine battle force is 15AU cheaper then the BA battle force THOSE FUCKING RETARDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vorn (Dec 10, 2010)

just dont buy it and prove your smarter than them. oh wait, that doesnt need to be proven does it? T.T


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

It would have been better if they had brought out an army box rather than a battleforce as i cant see the battleforce being a great seller, if there was a decent £100 set it may be more tempting for people to start new armies


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It should include the furiso.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I agree it isn't much of a bargain you only save 10 pounds.


actually its a saving of £22.50, which ok it isnt as good as some battle forces but its a saving and pretty much everything in the box is useful, space marine battle force is good but its got scouts in it which are not always everyone's cup of tea.
Would have been better priced at £55 in my opinion.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I LIKE British prices ... 60 fancy L/E squiggly cute thing. Lower price than our dumb old American Dollar.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> It should include the furiso.


yeah, drop the rhino for the Furioso.

The only thing that makes it a Blood Angels battle force is the death company.

Its a very disappointing release.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I LIKE British prices ... 60 fancy L/E squiggly cute thing. Lower price than our dumb old American Dollar.


Actually with VAT being what? 20% now its like...20% more expencive.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> actually its a saving of £22.50, which ok it isnt as good as some battle forces but its a saving and pretty much everything in the box is useful, space marine battle force is good but its got scouts in it which are not always everyone's cup of tea.
> Would have been better priced at £55 in my opinion.


It's on Wayland Games for pre order at the better price of £48, that's not a bad deal at all!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

The price boost is absurd, but models-wise I don't see it as a worse deal than the vanilla box. 5 tactical marines with no weapons options and 5 scouts? Not that great.

I think if it were the same price as the Vanilla it would be a fair deal.


----------

